# MindMapping ^^



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone know the MindMapping technique? It's exciting. ^^

Mindmapping is a way to draw a scheme of things in the way your brain functions. 
For example, you think of "math", then you think of "operators", then from there you think of "numbers", etc. Each neural activity results in a chain of other ones.

I made a mindmap myself:










Fun!


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am disappointed that the threads with the most replies are the ones who are self-centered on the suffering SAD person.

Is anything productive or interesting (like this topic) even discussed? :/


----------



## Ironyinivory (Nov 23, 2013)

I should try this.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

That would be nice.


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

I dont get it...all Im seeing is a bunch of random topics. Enlighten me OP.

I am the humble grasshopper and you are my skilled master.





(no ****)


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

I am fascinated by this.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

I was trying to figure it out... I don't know how to do it

Feels like my brain just doesn't want to grasp the concept, lol.

You've intrigued me... 
I should try again


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't get this either. A better explanation would be good.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mind_map

Have fun reading. 
I assume everyone here knows neural structures. That's basic knowledge.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Mind Mapping always sounded like a huge scam to me and it still does. As someone who constantly searches the internet for tips on how to get straight A's with the least amount of effort, I see this come up a lot, but at the same time not often enough to convince me this is legit. People are always vague as hell when it comes down to explaining the concept. Vague like the OP.

If this is so useful, then why don't more students do this? Why isn't there much research on this? Even the wikipedia article doesn't explain that much.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Mind Mapping always sounded like a huge scam to me and it still does. As someone who constantly searches the internet for tips on how to get straight A's with the least amount of effort, I see this come up a lot, but at the same time not often enough to convince me this is legit. People are always vague as hell when it comes down to explaining the concept. Vague like the OP.
> 
> If this is so useful, then why don't more students do this? Why isn't there much research on this? Even the wikipedia article doesn't explain that much.


Straight A's with the least amount of effort? Are you in high school or something? Straight A's require immense amounts of physical and mental effort and past-tired studying. I have about 20 minutes free time per day and the rest I spend at university in lectures and at home studying all my lectures and books.

This technique is used in real life, in real projects, by big important banks. I am sorry you do not see a benefit in it. Heck, it's even used in train systems, databases, I can't even stop naming examples - there are so many.

And now you are blocked, little kid.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

^Massive amounts of butthurt above me. Does my skepticism really offend you that much?

I also like how he didn't even bother to look at my age under my username.


----------



## cyanide444 (Oct 20, 2013)

Thought organization can be really helpful when it comes to engineering and the sciences. Maybe not so much for just your standard studying, but projects are best tackled in a systematic manner when it comes to engineering/science. Usually it comes in the form of a data-question-data-question-data-question...-data-conclusion thought chain where one set of data raises another question. However, external factors (i.e. published literature) can influence certain paths to take. This helps the researcher tackle high-priority objectives first which allow the researcher to consolidate data and raise another set of objectives. Questions that fall outside the scope of the project can branch out of the "project map" and could be places to start later research (i.e. after a publication). I've found that organizing data/protocols, even in a crude fashion such as through my lab notebook seems to help me find appropriate literature. 

It's not going to get you straight A's or a $1 million grant without work... But it's a useful tool in fields that require systematic, algorithmic thinking.


----------



## s12345 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, cyanide444. You're only 17 years old and you have such maturity and knowledge. This is good, man.  Keep up the good work.


----------

